
Mathematics in the 20th Century (2002) [pdf] - xtacy
http://www.math.tamu.edu/~rojas/atiyah20thcentury.pdf
======
Rainymood
Wasn't this the guy that claimed to have some new proof on the Riemann
hypothesis? What eventually happened? I'm not sufficiently into the
mathematics field to stay engaged with this news but I'm curious to see what
was the deal in the end. I remember lots of people being generally upset.

[1] [https://blogs.ams.org/blogonmathblogs/2018/10/01/on-
michael-...](https://blogs.ams.org/blogonmathblogs/2018/10/01/on-michael-
atiyah-and-the-riemann-hypothesis/)

~~~
nabla9
Yes, but this text was written in 2002 when he was still lucid.

~~~
gww
This sounds oddly similar to the movie Proof from 2005.

------
ianai
I really did love linear algebra in college. Shame I’ve not made it more a
part of my career.

I imagine this totally missed the data science stuff.

~~~
banachtarski
This isn't really relevant at all to the linked paper.

